# Weight loss bsiness in Qatar?PLZ Respond.



## mayamalik (Nov 20, 2012)

I am here in USA highly qualified ,experienced and European diploma holder looking into opening a weight loss and spa in Qatar with a local partner.

I am a beauty professional highly qualified and have several yrs of work experience in USA and Europe in SPA industry.I need feedback from people living in Qatar.

1-PLEASE guide/ADVICE me if this business has a potential ??

2-OR should i get a job in this profession get experience dealing with people of Qatar before investing huge money?

PLEASE expert forum fellows guide me......I want know the success and potential before open and invest money.

THANKS for any feedback.It will be a great help...Regards


----------



## black-gul (Jun 26, 2012)

Go to Qatar as a visitor or tourist and check . I think you need to do a field study in Qatar it self before taking the decision of open huge business , it will give you better understanding for the people and their needs , what to do , knowing the country and evaluating the risks .


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

You will cannot create a new business in Qatar without Qatari Sponser (silent partner or active). I am also not sure what the level of interest would be in that at the moment. It is true that the country has a high rate of obesity, but is very challenging to get the idea of health and fitness integrated here. There is a national sports day that occurs annually in February such that does get some high levels of participation. I also know one of the nicer ships promoting healthy living and eating is closing, but I'm not sure of the root cause for that. Qatar is worth a visit, but to get s real feel for the place it would be best to get someone who has been here to show you around.


----------

